# Kayak fishing East Canyon



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

went today for about 5 hours. Arrived at around 7, there were allready quite a few boats in the water. I paddled accross and tossed in some zekes lime green and worms for a bit, no luck. I decided to troll around a while, i had never caught anything trolling on the kayak but it was a nice day to paddle. Now im "hooked" on it. I caught 4 and lost 4 others. also had a 4 or 5 strikes that didnt get hooked. The 4 i lost i attribute to my hook being barbless, They would strike and jump out of the water and then be gone. i never changed my lure the whole time. caught them all around 80-100 feet of water and only one closer to shore in about 60. i dont know how far down my lure would dive though. it was a jointed rapala with a dive paddle on the front. 
I only took one picture of a fish but they were all between 12-14 and chunky, they all would have been worthy keepers for a dinner but i released them all.
tons of sheep all over the hills when i was leaving.
It was a good time. I got to talk to a pretty cute DWR Gal for a minute too


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Where's the pic of the cute DWR gal? JK. Good report. Looks fun from a kayak.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks! its a blast i wouldnt trade the kayak for any watercraft. i think trolling is my new favorite way to fish off it. Though bringing in a flopping and flailing fish with a lure with two treble hooks coming out of its mouth - and putting it right between my legs to get the hook out - is probably not the safest way to keep from getting stuck :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a fun time thanks for the great pictures and report.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

This is really cool... 8)


----------



## reniermf (Jul 2, 2014)

Is there a Kayak Fishing group in Utah? I'm new to kayak fishing and looking forward to try East Canyon and Strawberry soon.


----------

